# Your intentions must be right



## MZMEE

I've been married more than once and over the course of my marriages I have been through several types of counseling:

1. 3 day weekend (Retrovi)
2. 13 week, 1 day a week course (Radical Love)
3. 1:1 counselor (male and female couple)
4. Self-study (Relationship Rescue)

Though every program had some great stuff, the reality is unless the BOTH of you are going in with the mindset of WE want to figure out how to make this marriage work, and not "Get her! or Get him!"....no counseling will work. A good counselor will figure that out in the very beginning before wasting yours or their time.

I also realized if we didn't do the post session activities there wouldn't be any progress. No matter how silly some of the activities seemed, it is important to follow through.

Dr. Phil McGraw's book Relationship Rescue was a great way to do free self-study counseling if both of you have the discipline. The first half of the book you both read individually and it takes you through your life to uncover why you act the way you do in marriage. Then the 2nd half of the book you come together and do the activities and discussions. Love this book! 

Again with all counseling you have to still be willing to put in the work using the tools and discoveries to create a new normal.


----------

